# Creaking from ergopost 2



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I installed a Look ergopost 2 into my frame a month ago. This week I started hearing a creaking noise while pedaling. I have narrowed it down to the post now. When I stand and pedal, it goes away. It has to be somewhere in the seat junction with the clamp. Is it safe to grease these parts, or should I just clean them and hope for the best. I am using a Selle Italia SLR with ti rails BTW. It was perfect for the first month or so like I said.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

spookyload said:


> I installed a Look ergopost 2 into my frame a month ago. This week I started hearing a creaking noise while pedaling. I have narrowed it down to the post now. When I stand and pedal, it goes away. It has to be somewhere in the seat junction with the clamp. Is it safe to grease these parts, or should I just clean them and hope for the best. I am using a Selle Italia SLR with ti rails BTW. It was perfect for the first month or so like I said.


I have the same post/saddle combo without a creak- so it can work. However, the ergopost 2 is quite possibly the most obnoxious post to set up with its one screw design- its "shift as you tighten it" design where you need to guestimate how much the saddle angle will change as you tighten it. Mine has a habit of loosening over time- mainly becaue the flange on the clamp bolt does not easily properly seat itself in the clamp itself, and as it loosens, the seat angle changes- but it has never creaked, and I do not grease it. Has your bolt loosened at all? I am guessing that road grime and a loosened clamp might be the problem.


----------



## cycleaddict (Dec 24, 2002)

*Spookyload--- I have about 1500 miles on a 2004 KG461*



spookyload said:


> I installed a Look ergopost 2 into my frame a month ago. This week I started hearing a creaking noise while pedaling. I have narrowed it down to the post now. When I stand and pedal, it goes away. It has to be somewhere in the seat junction with the clamp. Is it safe to grease these parts, or should I just clean them and hope for the best. I am using a Selle Italia SLR with ti rails BTW. It was perfect for the first month or so like I said.


and have just developed the same problem. Don't want to lube the post because of what I've read in the past concerning carbon seat post and the tendency of certain lubricants to cause problems. I once had a Campy carbon post fail and assume it was due to my use of lube.
I'll follow this thread and perhaps catch a clue as to how to eliminate that annoying creak.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

cycleaddict said:


> and have just developed the same problem. Don't want to lube the post because of what I've read in the past concerning carbon seat post and the tendency of certain lubricants to cause problems. I once had a Campy carbon post fail and assume it was due to my use of lube.
> I'll follow this thread and perhaps catch a clue as to how to eliminate that annoying creak.


When ever I had this problem with the original Ergopost, it was where the saddle rails met the clamp. I greased the saddle rails and tightened the clamp.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I did two things and it went away. One and most importantly, I looked at the top nut. It is shaped to fit a certain way in the top clamp. I marked it with some white out when it was off the bike in the right position, then made sure when I tightened it that it didn't move. Secondly, I had ridden in rain twice and when I took it apart, I saw some grime from road spray on the clamp at the seat rails and inside the clamp pieces. I cleaned it with simple green then alcohol before reassembly. I am not sure which of these fixed the problem, but it is gone now.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

UPDATE

The creak came back. Being a noise perfectionist, I spent a twenty mile ride frustrated to no end. Here is the result. The rails for the SLR saddle offer only marginal clearance for the seat securing bolt. As a result, the seat was sagging in the middle like it is designed to do and rubbing on the top of the ti bolt that secures the seat. I found a little groove on the seat where it had been hitting the carbon shell. That was the source of the creak. A piece of electircal tape was added to the bottom of the seat as a quick fix/easy fix and the sound is gone. Till the tape wears through of course, but I seem to get around ten hours of riding before that happens. It only takes a few seconds to put the tape on the bottom of the saddle, so that seems to be the fix for now. I am considering taking the seat off and filing a deeper groove in the carbon shell for a permanent fix, but haven't got the guts to try that yet. Hope this helps.


----------

